# Does R22 work with one cable input?



## twguccu (May 27, 2007)

I recently upgraded to the R22-200 because our locals will be MPEG4 soon and old DVR won't receive them. When the installer arrived he indicated I had to have (2) inputs for it to work properly. I declined having him run another line since it's just a bedroom SD TV.

I had some hiccups the first couple of days then worked fine for a few weeks. We had a power outage Sunday and I suspect that disrupted it again.

My question is how come it constantly refuses to load guide data? Whenever I reset the receiver it searches for satellite unless I have the cable plugged into the "2" slot or it won't come up. Is there a setting for it to only look for one input?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

It will work but you will lose the ability to record and watch another show.
You can however upgrade to SWM technology if all your IRDs are compatible [ which they should if you are in a old 72.5 market, and I assume you are in the Plattsburg, Burlington market ]

I would post us a set of signal strength so we can look into the guide issue.

In the satellite setup there should be an option to set it to the single tuner.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

You should be able to re-run satellite setup on the R22 and set it to single-tuner operation just like any other HR2x box (which is what the R22 is, minus the HD capability).


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

I had the same problem with my new R22 - the one input problem. During initial setup, it never asked how many inputs I had, it must have just assumed two. I finally found the menu location where you can tell the box you have only one input.


----------



## GodisGreat79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep....I have my R22 set up on just one line and it works fine, the reason I did it is I don't watch much TV and when I do I record them anyhow so I can fast forward the commercials.

And when Football season rolls around I won't need to flip back and forth anyhow since Directv has the new score card.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 3 R22s, and a SWM8 so I can use both tuners with 1 cable, it works really well too. In the fututre if the go with MRV from 1 DVR to another The R22 will give you 2 more tuners and plenty of SD space.


----------



## bfdheky (May 3, 2009)

This thread is very helpful. I just jumped back on the DirecTV wagon today after having cable for the last 3 years (after moving). 

I should have researched a bit more and am concerned about the mulitple cable issue.

I will have 3 HR-22 DVRs and 3 standard HD receivers.

I do not have the ability to get two cables to each of the HR-22's. There is an existing RG-6 cable to each room they will be in. What exactly will I need for this setup? I would like to have it on hand incase the installer does not have what I need.

Thanks for helping a noob.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bfdheky said:


> This thread is very helpful. I just jumped back on the DirecTV wagon today after having cable for the last 3 years (after moving).
> 
> I should have researched a bit more and am concerned about the mulitple cable issue.
> 
> ...


Three DVRs and three receivers totals nine tuners. The SWM LNB is capable of only handling 8 tuners maximum so is not a candidate for your installation. What the installer will most likely do is use two WB68 multiswtiches, or a WB616 multiswitch. In either case, you will need two coax cables to each DVR for dual tuner operation.

The one option you can consider is to purchase an SWM8 multiswitch yourself, and have that installed in parallel to a WB68 multiswitch. Feed the three HD receivers from the WB68 (one coax each), and feed the three DVRs from the SWM8 (one coax each). However the installer is not going to have an SWM8, and may not even install one for you if you provide it.

If you do not get the SWM8 until after your installation, you could have the installer set the DVRs up with one coax each (running one tuner each), then switch them to SWM when you get the SWM8. If you do this, make sure you get a regular, NOT SWM LNB on the initial installation. You can't run external multiswitches off an SWM LNB.


----------



## bfdheky (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. Going to order one now, just in case.

The email DirecTV sent me about my install said I would get a "slimline" dish. I just got the email about 5 minutes ago, so I have not searched to see what that included. Will that have the LNB you speak of, or will I need to ask them for a different one?


----------

